# How often do ProPeptide.net have sales?



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Missed their "GHRP 2 blow out" by a day, which means it's over doubled in price now. Apparently their legit as well. Asked their online rep and he wasn't saying nowt. Don't wanna go ordering if their gunna have another sale in a few weeks...

Any ideas?

Cheers!


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

gazh1983 said:


> Missed their "GHRP 2 blow out" by a day, which means it's over doubled in price now. Apparently their legit as well. Asked their online rep and he wasn't saying nowt. Don't wanna go ordering if their gunna have another sale in a few weeks...
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Cheers!


Dont bother mate, had a mate who has been using peptides for 6 months from various sources of the net such as TASH, Ergopep and even ebay,

Cut along story short: He went for the blow out sale, and felt nothing from them as he normally did from the peptides, going on the basis of very very underdosed, and not feel anything from the CJC.

Now before anybody bits my head off about them being underdosed im going on purely results and what was in the vial ( pratically nothing) so its a logical explination on how there underdosed....


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

That's **** mate I have bought from them a good few times and never had problem.an there is alot of people on here that use them and are happy with what they get.I run them through pct and between cycles and they do the job.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

TBH mate it make sense, their "blow out" sale was working out $45 for 25mg of ghrp 2 lol ($10 per 5mg bottle) with a 10% new cust discount lol. Assuming I was taking 200mcg a day and weekends off, that's over 6 months supply for £28.33 lol granted not the CJC as well but that is suspicously lol so yeah your mates experience figures!

Fkin hell man, this peptides market is a right minefield. If anyone has legit trusted supply lads, post it up, rules allowing. I don't mind paying but the thought of sending bucks to some research company in Florida is a bit dodgy.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

They normally have their sales around public holidays. I would assume their next would be Christmas time.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Propeptides seem to mainly have blowout sales and offers on Canadian bank holidays..

I've bought from them twice on blowout sales and have not been disappointed, personally the results I got were better than what I got from "Toms peptides"

As a reader of dats forum I'm going to give southern research co a try for my next batch..


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Bought southern research about 10 days ago.got stuck in customs for 4 days and I've got a 25 quid charge to pay.could be worse but I'm going to ask them about being more customs friendly next time as most likely customs have ruined the cold packing when opening it...


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Blowout sale on now for 72 hours


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking to buy some frag 176-191 from propeptides their packs come with sterile water. This will be my first go with peptides, i thought you mixed it with bac water. Would i need to order that as well or is it to be made up with sterile water.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Coop said:


> Looking to buy some frag 176-191 from propeptides their packs come with sterile water. This will be my first go with peptides, i thought you mixed it with bac water. Would i need to order that as well or is it to be made up with sterile water.


Sterile water is more for single use or were is being used within a day or so .

If it's going to be longer than that ur better using bac water


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

usernameneeded said:


> Sterile water is more for single use or were is being used within a day or so .
> 
> If it's going to be longer than that ur better using bac water


Many thanks


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Another Blow-out sale on at the moment, for anyone that buys from them. Have not tried yet, heard can be hit or miss?


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Interested in this but MT2 as the 'BLOW-OUT- is like $15 yet the other MT2 is $39?

Anyone used the MT2 BLOW OUT? What results like? soz for thread hijack


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

better places to get mtII and dont worry it


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not worrying as I've bought from somewhere previously just someone said it was much cheaper..


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

what is propeptides mod-grf called? cjc1293? or cjc1295?

also they are half the price of southern does anyone think it will be weaker than southern due to there low prices?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

gymjim said:


> Dont bother mate, had a mate who has been using peptides for 6 months from various sources of the net such as TASH, Ergopep and even ebay,
> 
> Cut along story short: He went for the blow out sale, and felt nothing from them as he normally did from the peptides, going on the basis of very very underdosed, and not feel anything from the CJC.
> 
> Now before anybody bits my head off about them being underdosed im going on purely results and what was in the vial ( pratically nothing) so its a logical explination on how there underdosed....


I am concerned about this.

I haven't used peps before, but I think mine may be underdosed or just bunk. I feel crap/tired in the day but my sleep at night is worse than usual.

Here are pics of 5mg GHRP-2 and 2mg CJC-1295

Do they look okay or small?

Mods, if it's not okay to post these pics, apologies and I will remove them



Hmm, looking at these now, I'm sure the first 2 vials of GHRP-2 didn't have that much in them......


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

They look pretty standard really.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mark22 said:


> They look pretty standard really.


Maybe I'm just being paranoid. I never seem to react the same way as other people on most things.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Ordered from these guys on the 31st of last month with their free "express delivery" upgrade... still not here. Last week they said it would be sent by the end of the week, this week they said it'd be sent out Wednesday but apparently it STILL hasn't. Wish I'd stuck with AAS to be honest


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

I ordered on the same date too mate, I emailed last week and they said there was very high demand with the bow-out sale and that it would be shipped this week. Just checked my account and its still 'awaiting shipment'. Sucks because I ran out and had to order off ebay to put me on till my order arrives. Hope it gets shipped soon.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Funny they told me it was because the CJC wasn't ready yet


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> Funny they told me it was because the CJC wasn't ready yet


Ah yeah, my mistake. They did say that, but that it was due to the blow out sale.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Don't suppose you've had the email yet to say it's been sent out?


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> Don't suppose you've had the email yet to say it's been sent out?


Not yet, still showing as awaiting shipment on 'my account' on the website. Gonna email again tonight.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

The chat support is great on their site, just a shame they tell you owt but the truth! Never mind mate, let us know how you get on with the ebay stuff


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Shows as being shipped at last WOOOO HAAAAAAAAARRRR


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I am guessing there next sale will be Easter as seem to be on public holidays


----------

